# Harbor Freight 5 Speed Lathe



## Jason Irwin (Oct 1, 2011)

Greetings,

Question about this lathe. It comes with a live center and a spur center. I wanted to start turning pens. Does the pen mandrel fit into the spur center? Or does that come out and the pen mandrel goes in? I need to get a pen mandrel next.

Sorry if this seems like a silly question, but I'm really new at this!

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## Monty (Oct 1, 2011)

Got a model number or a link so we know exactly which one you are referring to?


----------



## boxerman (Oct 1, 2011)

The spur center comes out and the mandrel  goes in.


----------



## edavisj316 (Oct 1, 2011)

If you are talking about the 5-speed bench top, http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html  that is the lathe I have.  Yes both the drive center and live center come out.  They are both MT-#2.  I have had mine for about a year now and am quite satisfied with it.


----------



## Jason Irwin (Oct 1, 2011)

Ed Davis posted the correct link. Sorry about that! Thanks,Ed! 

I'm picking that lathe up tomorrow. It's what I can afford right now. I have heard a lot of folks like it.

Question for Ed - What Pen Mandrel did you purchase for that particular lathe? 

Thanks!


----------



## sumterdad (Oct 2, 2011)

Yea I have it and it works real well


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 2, 2011)

Jason, the one I have used for some time is from Penn State.  Here is the link; 
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKM-FLC.html.
I would also recommend you buy the Mandrel Saver # PKMSTS2.   It will help take the stress of over tightening the brass nut on the mandrel.  Have fun, make lots of shavings and be safe.  Believe it or not, lathes and their tools do bite.
Charles


----------



## Jason Irwin (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome!

Thanks for the advice, everyone!

I'll keep in touch!

-Jason


----------



## williamcr (Oct 2, 2011)

My first lathe was a Harbor Freight special and it worked great for about 6 months until the motor brushes gave out.  I had to modify replacement motor brushes and it ran hot after that.  Then I bought a TurnCrafter Commander so now I use my Harbor Freight lathe as a polisher.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 2, 2011)

I have the lower model with the variable speed and smaller motor.

Question:

Has anyone considered using Harbor Freight's vairable router speed control with this lathe? Just wondering if it would work.

http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 2, 2011)

I looked the specs over for the HF speed control.  As long as your motor is a universal motor and is within the ratings of the controller, it should work.  According to their site, this controller is UL approved, a very good thing to look for.
Charles


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 2, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> I looked the specs over for the HF speed control.  As long as your motor is a universal motor and is within the ratings of the controller, it should work.  According to their site, this controller is UL approved, a very good thing to look for.
> Charles



Thanks,

The reason I asked is because I'm thinking about upgrading to the lathe that is the subject of this thread, and then using that controller.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 3, 2011)

williamcr said:


> My first lathe was a Harbor Freight special and it worked great for about 6 months until the motor brushes gave out.  I had to modify replacement motor brushes and it ran hot after that.  Then I bought a TurnCrafter Commander so now I use my Harbor Freight lathe as a polisher.


If it were me, I'd have chunked the dead motor and replaced it with PSI's variable speed conversion.  I'd have found something to do with the couple hundred bucks savings.


----------

